# Husqvarna snowblower



## Myron Huang (Feb 11, 2016)

I bought Husqvarna PRO 5524se snowblower 5 years ago. It was only used for two seasons before. I used it for the last big snow storm for more than two hours, the oil leaked very bad underneath the blower. Was this the rear oil seal worn out? The snowblower has Tecumseh 5.5 HP engine.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Huh? Wow - I am surprised. Maybe the oil seal slipped due to improper installation maybe? Can you see where it's leaking exactly? May have to pull a few things to get a good look.....

Grab the engine model number/serial number while your there..... they don't show a breakdown of it in the parts diagrams.

Here's a owners manual if you don't have it handy: http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSO/HUSO2005_USen/HUSO2005_USen_O0502031_.pdf


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

:welcome:
If it's the engine leaking it will be obvious by removing the belt cover and checking where the shaft is coming from the engine. Just from what you're saying it seems to be the engine oil. Move your blower to a level spot and let it sit for a couple minutes. Remove dipstick, wipe it off and check oil level. Read your manual for proper reading.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

When you check the oil, see if it is OVERFILLED, and if so, see if it smells like gasoline. While it was in storage, did you have gas in it and if so, did you have the fuel valve open or closed? Did you change the oil before using for the first time this year?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Myron


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Myron, welcome to *SBF!!* also make sure the dipstick tube isn't loose


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------

